# Rutland & Son Machine



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the Warehouse mock up made to check some details previous productions.
Any comment will be welcome.








Andre.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It looks good Andre. What is the footprint of the structure?


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

AmFlyer said:


> It looks good Andre. What is the footprint of the structure?


Thank you.
the footprint is 6.00" wide 9.00" length and 4.00" tall.

Andre.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, it looks like we some talented people.....I'll never show pictures of my layout again,lol...Between you and AmFlyer, I'm flabbergasted.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Wow, it looks like we some talented people.....I'll never show pictures of my layout again,lol...Between you and AmFlyer, I'm flabbergasted.


Don't worry. 
I am just like details and more proportioned stuff, it's doesn't mean other are less. and BTW I am O scale.

Here is the finished model.






















Andre.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Andre, that looks great! Keep the S scale coming. I would like to get one of these, fully assembled. I see it is not yet on the website for ordering.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

AmFlyer said:


> Andre, that looks great! Keep the S scale coming. I would like to get one of these, fully assembled. I see it is not yet on the website for ordering.


Thank you sir,
I am working on it because I will offer as a kit or fully assembled.

Andre.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Warehouse at night








AG.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Great structure Andre, I can hardly wait to get one for my new layout!


----------

